# Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,

Da es immer wieder Anfragen zu preisgünstigen Bissanzeigern gibt möchte ich euch DAS hier nicht vorenthalten.

Es geht mir dabei um eine reine Information.

*Eine Bitte von mir:*
*Ziel soll es nicht sein über Sinn oder Unsinn von preisgünstigen Material zu diskutieren. Sollte trotz meiner Bitte die Diskussion in diese Richtung führen werde ich die Mods bitten die entsprechenden Beiträge zu löschen.*


Aber nun zum eigentlichen:
Anbieter: "Ulli Dulli" bzw. sein Ebay-Shop:
http://stores.ebay.de/Ullis-Angelshop/HI-ROD-PODS-BISSANZEIGER-/_i.html?_fsub=20&_sid=36236990&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Die Infos stammen aus dem KS-Forum. 
http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/thread.php?postid=454898#post454898

Natürlich habe ich vom dortigen Threadersteller die Erlaubnis seinen Beitrag hier hereinzusetzen.

Da nicht alle User dort lesen können kopier ich mal was herein:


> hier möchte ich Euch mal ein neues Funkbissanzeigerset vorstellen. Es handelt sich um das "Deltec Royal Funkset 3+1". Ich habe mich schon lange gefragt, warum es nicht möglich ist, ein günstiges Funkset mit einer tatsächlichen 1:1 Funkübertragung und einer Fallbissanzeige auf den Markt zubringen. Nach langen Suchen und durch einen Zufall bin ich auf dieses Set gestoßen. Wo fange ich jetzt am besten an, dass Set kann unheimlich viel. Fangen wir erstmal bei den Bissanzeigern an.
> 
> Bissanzeiger:
> 
> ...


 
Ich war ebenso aktiv:


> Toller Tipp und ebensolche Beschreibung.
> Da ich eh meine jetzigen Bissanzeiger auf Rüttelkontakt (für Waller und Brandung) umgebaut habe war ich auf Suche nach preisgünstigen Ersatz....
> Hab grade zugeschlagen und das Set für 42,39 € geschossen......
> 
> ...


 
Hier noch ein Link zu einem Video in dem ein Baugleiches Set von einem anderen Anbieter beschrieben wird:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa2KSy5tkHs

Wenn jemand noch Fragen hat zu dem Set hat - immer her damit.


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Klingt ja gut, aber ein wichtiges Kriterium wurde (noch) nicht getestet...wie gut vertragen die Dinger Regen?

Ernst gemeint: Kannst Du die Dinger vielleicht ne Weile unter die Dusche stellen? In etwa so, dass das einem wirklich fiesem Regen entspricht, also mit etwas Druck dahinter, aus verschiedenen Richtungen...fieser Regen kommt ja meistens mit fiesem Wind.

Das wäre zumindest schneller als zu warten, bis die jemand ans Wasser schleppt bei miesem Wetter...

Sonst generell erstmal Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hallo,

Alsoooooo , unter die Dusche stellen ........ den Gedanke hatte ich schon... Hab ihn aber nicht umgesetzt. ( nicht getraut- LooL)
Ich hab aber jemanden gefunden der dieses Set schon letztes Jhr nutzte. Er hatte selbst bei Starkregen keine Probleme. Einmal ist ihn ein BA bei der Montage ins Wasser gefallen. Das hat das Teil überlebt.

Ich habe direkt beim Händler nachgefragt. Die Bissanzeiger sollen regendicht sein. Sind sie es nicht greift die Garantie. Aus eigener Erfahrung( anderer Artikel) weiß ich das der Händler seine Garantiepflicht sehr ernst nimmt. Ein Umtausch ist da absolut kein Problem und dauert max ne Woche.
Eine weitere  Frage von mir war nach der Anzahl der Rückläufer. Da liegt die Quote bei 0,01% der verkauften Geräte. Ein Wasserschaden war noch nicht dabei.


----------



## NickAdams (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Bei uns in der Karpfenanglergruppe angeln einige Jungs mit diesem Teil und sind alle zufrieden damit. In der vergangenen Saison gab es jedenfalls keine Ausfälle. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist jedenfalls super. Das einzige Detail, das mich stören würde, ist der Mittelschalter, auf den mehrere Funktionen gelegt sind, u.a.auch der Ein-/Ausschalter. Unter Umständen ist es notwendig, sich erst durch mehrere Funktionen durchzuschalten, wenn man das Ding mal schnell ausmachen will. Mir sind Ein-/Ausschalter mit Drehknöpfen oder kleinen Hebeln lieber. Wenn im Drill mal ein Bolle durch die Schnüre schwimmt und ich schnell die anderen Piepser ausschalten möchte, ist das ein Vorteil.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hi,


> Das einzige Detail, das mich stören würde, ist der Mittelschalter, auf den mehrere Funktionen gelegt sind, u.a.auch der Ein-/Ausschalter. Unter Umständen ist es notwendig, sich erst durch mehrere Funktionen durchzuschalten, wenn man das Ding mal schnell ausmachen will.


 
Ein und ausschalten . Da brauchte dich nicht durch die Funktionen klicken. *Einfach den Taster 3-5sek drücken. Das reicht*.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu , diese Drucktaster sind auch nicht meine Welt....


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Also wenn die schon mehrfach praxiserprobt sind...dann muss die Aktion mit der Dusche natürlich nicht sein. 
Ich hatte das nur kurz überflogen und gedacht, die sind ganz neu aufm Markt...


----------



## rainerle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Freunde - solche Teile überfordern mich (ganz gleich welcher Hersteller). Deshalb liebe ich meine CSF1 und meine Super IT's - die kann ich auch noch beim Schlafwandeln bedienen.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Na Rainer , auch deren Bedienung mußtest du lernen.
Letztendlich , wenn man hinter dem Dreh gekommen ist kann man jedes Gerät im Schlafe bedienen.

Aber gut , das es keine vernünftige Anleitung gibt ist wirklich nicht verständlich...


----------



## rainerle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Stimmt, nur fällt mir das bei 1nem Drehregler (SuperIT) oder 3 Drehregler wesentlich einfacher als bei 5 Knöpfen deren Funktionalität auch noch teilweise mehrfach belegt ist und mit mangelnder Bedienungsanleitung und zunehmenden Alter. Ich sag ja: die Teile mögen mehr als ihr Geld wert sein - mir sind sie zu kompliziert. Soeben auch die ROCs oder die Fox Modelle.


----------



## Merlinrs (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Ich habe im Sommer beide Set´s von Deltec Live am Wasser im Sommer gesehen, beide haben keine 2 Wochen durchgehalten es hat nichtmal geregnet. Ob es morgens an der Luftfeuchtigkeit lag kann ich nicht sagen, bei dem einen Set war die Funkreichweite nur noch maximal 3 Meter bei anderen Set sagte ein Bissanzeiger nichts mehr. Bin mal gespannt wie die nach einen Jahr gewertet werden ob man dann immer noch 0,01% stehen lassen kann. Ich halte bei Technik eine Retourenqoute von 0,01 % für unmöglich, bei guter Technik liegt eine Retourenquote bei ca. 5 % nur werden die da mit sicherheit nicht rankommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Ach watt Rainer , du bist einfach nur zu alt.#h
Ich hab 2h gebraucht um hinter die Funktionen der ganzen Knöppe zu kommen..


----------



## rainerle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Da hast Du vollkommen recht Gunnar. Hinzu kommt noch ein gewisser Starrsinn. Aber, jetzt kommst, ich kann die Dinger ja kaufen und meinem Elfjährigen geben. Ich wette: binnen 20 Minuten tun die Dinger das, was er will.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Rainer , die Wette gewinnste!


----------



## hotabych (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hallo, wenn Retourenquote bei 0,01% liegen soll, dann heißt es er hat 10000Stück dieser Bissanzeiger verkauft um mindestens 1 zurückgeschickt zu bekommen. Glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass Udo bis jetzt bereits 10000St von den Dingen absetzen konnte?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Moin moin,

Eine Woche ist rum.
Keines Update in Sachen Batterieverbrauch..

Ich habe 2 BA mit den mitgelieferten 9V-Blöcken bestückt. Diese beiden BA sind vorgestern abend abgekackt.
Dem 3.BA habe ich einen 9V Aldienergiespender spendiert. Damit funtzt das Teil immer noch.
Die Funkbox hat die mitgelieferten Batt. drinn. Da gibts ebenfalls noch keine Probleme mit dem "Saft".


Nachtrag: Das die org. mitgelieferten Batt. nüscht taugen habe ich ebenfalls auch von anderen Käufern erfahren. Deren Batt-Tests brachten die selben Ergebnisse.


----------



## NickAdams (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Auf cipro.de findet ihr übrigens unter der Rubrik Tipps & Tricks einen Bericht und eine Bauanleitung, wie man sich sehr schnell und günstig wasserbeständige Bissanzeiger mit Hilfe von Klarlack auf Harz-Basis selbst machen kann. 
Damit kann man sich aus den preisgünstigen Bissanzeigern lebenslange Begleiter basteln und hat lange Spaß an den vielen Features, die sie haben.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Neue Nachrichten:

2 Nutzer berichten das die Pieper im augeschalteten Zustand die Batterien leersaugen. Wenn das stimmt wär das absoluter Mist!!
Ich werd die Pieper demnächst mal mit feiner Meßtechnik durchmessen.
Ich meld mich...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hallo - habe mir die Teile auch gekauft und ja die Bedienungsanleitung ist schon ziemlicher Käse und nur auf Angelsächsich.
Ich bin weder 12 noch kann ich vernünftig Englisch aber es hat nur ein paar Minuten gedauert dann hatte ich raus wie es geht.
An und aus schalten mit einem Kippschalter finde ich auch besser, aber das ist nun mal so.
Das Futteral ist auch anständig nur man sieht nicht wo oben und unten ist.
Aber für den Preis ist das ok, mal sehen ob ich das in einem halben Jahr auch noch sagen kann.
Zur Zeit verkauft der die für 63,99 €


----------



## Gunnar. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Moin moin,

Sooo,
Mit den Aldibatterien klappt das bisher ganz gut. Aber auch die Funke mit den org. Batt. lebt noch.

Ich habe mal einen BA auseinander gebaut. Keine Dichtungen , keine Versiegelung. Alles ganz einfach gehalten.... Warum die Dinger so extrem billig sind sollte mitlerweile klar sein.

Bei Ks hat jemand ausführliche Hintergrundinfos zum Batt-Verbrauch bzw. zum allg. Funktionsprinzip geschrieben. Damit sollte auch dem Laien einiges klarer werden.

Ich werde nun die BA , besser gesagt den Batt.Verbrauch durchmessen. Gleichzeitig werde ich die Platine versiegeln und schauen ob man das Gehäuse abdichten kann bzw muß. 

Je nachdem wie das Meßergebnis im ausgeschalteten Zustand ist werde ich entscheiden ob ich noch einen extern E/A Schalter einbaue.
Na mal sehen - ich melde mich wenns was neues gibt....


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Moin moin,
Habe heut einen BA durchgemessen.
Im ausgeschalteten Zustand zieht der BA 5 µA.
Im eingeschalteten Zustand 0,13mA.
Morgen werd ich mal die anderen beiden BA mitnehmen um die durchzumessen.
Den BA den ich mit der Aldibatt. bestückt habe läuft immer noch. Die Funke mit den org. Batt. auch. Beim Reichweitentest haben sich noch keine Veränderungen ergeben.


----------



## Ralle2609 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

finde das sehr sehr interessant das du das machst Gunnar das sind wirklichmal mal Messwerte und nicht sowelche vermutungen.
TOP IDEE

lass uns doch bitte wissen für was du dich letzten endes entscheiden hast


wobei ich 13mA schon fast etwas viel finde für son kleines Dingen#c


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Nabend,

 Noch sind das alles mehr oder weniger "Trockentests".
Daher werd ich erstmal abwarten was die Praxis sagt.
Und das wird sicher bis Okt. dauern.
Die Zwischenergebnisse werde ich aber regelmäßig einstellen..


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Guten Abend,
Habe heute die restlichen BA durch gemessen.
In den Ergebnissen liegen sie nur unwesentlich aus einander.
Allerdings gibt es Unterschiede zwischen alten und neuen Batterien.
Im ausgeschalteten Zustand ist der "Verbrauch" gleich = 5 - 5,9µA.
Im eingeschalteten Zustand zieht eine schwache Batt 0,16mA- eine volle dagegen 0,13mA.
Alle 5sek gehen die BA in den "Suchmodus" - dann steigt der Verbrauch für einen winzigen Augenblick ( >1sek) auf 1,1mA.
Nun mach ich erstmal mit dem "Langzeittest" Batt-Verbrauch weiter......


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Nabend,

Mitlerweile haben die org. Batt. in der Funke den Geist aufgegeben. Ich geh davon aus das andere Batt. länger als 3 Wochen Dauerbetrieb aushalten.

Zum Batt.Verbrauch im ausgeschaltenen Zustand:
Nach meiner Messung ist der Strom so gering das die Batt. "ewig" halten müßten. Deswegen verzichte ich auf eine nachträgliches verbauen eines E/A Schalter. Dazu kommt noch das nach der Trennung von der Batt. der BA sämtliche Einstellung vergisst. Man müßte nach jedem Einschalten alles wieder neu einstellen. Das ist mir zu blöde....

Nächstes WE werde ich die Platine versiegeln und einwenig Abdichtung betreiben. Das wars dann..

Alles andere muß nun die Praxis am Gewässer ergeben.. Ich melde mich....


----------



## Karpfie (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch Fragen hat zu dem Set hat - immer her damit.



Hi 
Hab die gleichen BA seit einem Jahr und bin ziemlich zufrieden.
Doch letzte Woche war ich für mehrere Tage mit Freunden Angeln die die gleichen BA besitzen. Am zweiten Tag hab ich mit dem kleinen Knopf auf der Rückseite der Bissanzeiger gespielt. Plötzlich erkannte mein Empfänger auch deren BA. War echt nervig da ich nachts oft aufgeschreckt bin wenn mein Freund seine Ruten kontrolliert hat#q

Hab viel probiert jedoch konnte ich den Originalzustand nicht wieder Herstellen.

Hab leider keine Anleitung erhalten. Gib es überhaupt eine für dieses Set;+

MFG Karpfie


----------



## Petri (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hallo, ich hab keine anleitung, aber so wie du das schilderst hat der empfänger einfach jedes signal eingesammelt, daß sich gerade in der nähe befand.. vielleicht kannst ja einfach zu hause nur mit deinen drei piepern noch mal das gleiche machen wie am wasser. vielleicht stellt der empfänger sich dann wieder ausschließlich auf deine pieper ein..

Grüße
Petri


----------



## Karpfie (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Hab am Wasser versucht die anderen BA auszuschalten.
Der Empfänger erkannte sie nach dem einschalten wieder;+

MFG


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Moin Karpfie,

Bei dem Problem kann ich leider nicht helfen.
Diesen Knopp hab ich bisher gemieden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Komisch ist aber das die Box mitmal andere BA erkennt. Hättest du an den an deren BA umhergespielt und deren Hz geändert könnt ich das verstehen. Aber so - da komm ich nicht so ganz mit....


----------



## Karpfie (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hallo Gunnar

Schade das es keine Anleitung gibt...
An den BA hab ich nichts gemacht. Es scheint so als ob der Empfänger keine fixe Frequenz hat. Nach mehrmaligen drücken kam es auch vor das er meine eigenen BA nicht mehr erkannte.

MFG


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Rehi,

Man angenommen der Knopp ist für die Hz zuständig. Dann würde er bei jedem Druck die Hz ändern. Dann wiederum müßte er mal andere BA "hören" *aber nicht mehr die eigenen* bzw müßte nach mehrmaligen drücken wieder dahin gelangen das er eben nur die eigenen "hört". Wenn er fremde BA* und* die eigenen BA "hört" dann müßte das fremde Set auf der *selben* Hz arbeiten wie das eigene. So etwas hab ich schon erlebt.

Von welchen Anbieter hast du dein Set? Es gibt ja mehrer Anbieter. Da haben nicht alle Sets die gleichen Bedineigenschaften.
Bei dem Set welches ich habe , da ist eigentlich dieser Knopp nicht für die Hz-Änderung zuständig ...( irgentwo hatte ich das mal gelesen).... bin aber nicht 100%ig sicher...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Sagt einmal, unter welchen Bezeichnungen gibt es dieses Set auf dem Markt ?

Unter "Deltec Royal Funkset 3+1" habe ich in der Bucht aktuell nichts gefunden .


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hi Uli,

Zur Zeit kannst darunter auch nichts Finden. Der Händer hat momentan gar keine im Angebot - nichtmal auf Lager. Laut seiner Aussage rechnet er erst wieder im 3. Quatal mir einer Lieferung.

Hier ist zB. ein "Fremdanbieter". Dieses Set sieht genaus aus - hat aber nicht die selben Eigenschaften wie die von Delta-fishing,

http://www.ebay.de/itm/digit-Funk-B...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2320897695


----------



## Hecht69 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Sag mal die Rolle vom Bissanzeiger geht die leicht oder muss mann einen ring ein hängen. denn ich angle immer mit ofenen Bügel mfg


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hi , 

Offener Bügel - kein Problem. Klappt wunderbar..


----------



## Karpfie (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Besitze das "11 tlg. DELUXE Funk Bissanzeiger LED Hanger Swing Set" von ebay. Gibt es auch nicht mehr.#c
Ich habe das Gefühl der Empfänger kann 8-10 verschiedene BA erkennen.
Bei längeren Drücken des kleinen Knopfes ertönen 1 oder 2 Pieper. Leider konnte ich noch nicht herausfinden was sie bedeuten...

MFG

Edit: Ist genau das Set aus dem Video vom ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Der Ulli scheint die wieder im Programm zu haben...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DELTEC-SPECI...14?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2ec0bcb89a


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

der link führt aber nicht zum ulli.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Ah, ja, ich seh`s... Sorry, hatte noch keine TassKaff#c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fubi-Pro-Funkbissanzeiger-SET-4-1-/150659241270?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1856530342581620287%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26



Sind das baugleiche ?


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Nabend,

So rein vom Bild her und der Beschreibung könnten se baugleich sein.Selbst die Aubewahrungstasche passt dazu.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Dann opfere ich mich einmal ;-))


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Hatt vor kurzen mal jemand am Wasser getroffen der seid fast 2 Jahren baugleiche Pieper nutzt.Bisher Problemlos....

@ Ulrich,
 Viel Glück und Spaß bei deinem "Opfergang".Meld dich mal wenn du die Dinger hast und schildere uns deine Eindrücke...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

jo , mach ich ....


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Moin,
ich habe die Teile seit ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz und bin soweit ganz zufrieden! Nur der Empfänger nervt, da er nach ca. 2 Std. Betrieb anfängt ca, alle 30 min. grundlos ein Signal zu geben! Das ist so ätzend das ich ihn nicht mehr nutze. Da er mich ständig grundlos aus dem Schlaf reißt... Ich hatte Ihn Reklamiert und umgetausch aber der neue Empfänger macht das gleiche !

Weiß da jemand Rat ? Ich bin, wie schon gesagt eigendlich ganz zufrieden, möchte aber auch den Empfänger nutzen.

Geben die BA und der Empfänger eigentlich Meldung wenn die Batterie nachläßt und gewechselt werden sollte ?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Hecht69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

ja super und der Stromverbrauch


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*

Stromverbrauch ist topp. Nachdem ich die org. Batt inne Tonne gekloppt habe und Aldi Batt. verbaut habe  - habe ich nichts mehr wechseln müssen.

@Lucutus,

Den selben Mangel hatte ich auch. Hier macht sich wohl der Billigbau bemerkbar. Bei mir stört das Handy......... Ist der Empfang topp kein Fehler mehr da . Bei schwachen Empfang - ich mach das Handy aus - dann auch keine Fehlermeldung..........


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Gefunden: preisgünstiges Bissanzeigerset mit 1:1 Übertragung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Lucutus,
> 
> Den selben Mangel hatte ich auch. Hier macht sich wohl der Billigbau bemerkbar. Bei mir stört das Handy......... Ist der Empfang topp kein Fehler mehr da . Bei schwachen Empfang - ich mach das Handy aus - dann auch keine Fehlermeldung..........



Danke ! Werde ich mal ausprobieren und berichten.


----------

